# Dog "bootie" (Muttluk ?) recommendation???



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I want to buy some form of "dog booties" that I can put on "Lex" when it's wet and muddy outside, but I have no idea what is a good brand, etc., etc., etc.









Can someone give me a recommendation? Where to buy, what type, size, etc.?

Lex is about 75lbs.

Thank you!

Craig


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm a Muttluk fan. (That's the brand.) They stay on pretty well but none of the ones I've tried (hunter-style leather ones, cheap "sock"-type ones, and Muttluks) are an easy "load." My dogs quickly caught on that the boots meant a walk or an adventure outside (aka snow on the ground lots of running to do) & would get excited. Putting boots on an excited GSD...


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Ruff Wear Grip Trex Boots have a Vibram sole and a velcro closure that cinches tightly onto the paw and doesn't come off. They are great for the winter to keep the snow balls from building up between the paw and keeping them clean on muddy days. They also provide grip on icy surfaces.

Go take a look at http://www.ruffwear.com


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I loved the idea of the Ruff Wear boots but as both my dogs have their front dew claws, I found that they cinched up right over the nails, which therefore ended up causing the nails to dig into their flesh and rub over the nail bed. I did try 2 sizes, but I'm tempted to try yet another size this winter, because I very much liked the design/soles and they did manage to stay on. I've heard that using the inner socks that can be purchased seperately may help to avoid this. Maybe my dogs are just isolated cases? 

Just thought I might mention our experiences just in case (especially if they have black fur since it may be hard to see any injury under the nail).


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I just got Frodo a pair of gaurdian gear boots. I plan on getting him ruff wear when he is full grown, but at 5 months, I didn't want to spend a lot of moola on something he is going to grow out of. They stay on fine and cinch higer up on the hock. They seem to work fine for short walks and bathroom breaks (now that the ground is frozen, he has to have a boot on his bad leg because he scrapes so badly.) Unfortunatly he has worn clean through one of them already. (Good thing there are 3 left) I guess they just aren't meant for long hikes.(or dogs with funny feet)


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Muttlucks are nice. 

Two issues I have experienced with both the Muttlucks and the cheaper knockoff ones that Target used to carry (which are essentially the same, though the leather sole on the cheaper ones is a bit thinner), is that they can and do come off if the dog moves just the right way. Abby used to get them off constantly when running when she turned tight corners. We also had an issue with them turning around, to where the sole was on top of the paw.

The Ruff Wear Grip Trex boots are nicer. 

The rubber Vibram sole goes a long way toward preventing them from turning over, although it's still possible if they are not fastened tight enough. Overall, they stay on real well, though. We have not yet lost one running, but if you're crossing deep mud or a stream of water, you may want to keep an eye out for boots that may come off. It can happen, though it's not quite as common as with the Muttlucks.

What I specifically like about the Ruff Wear boots is that you can order them separately from the website. A lot of dogs take a smaller size for their hind paws than their front paws, so buying two of one size and two of another, rather than having four of the same size that won't give you the best fit, is a great option. And you can buy single replacements if you need them.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've tried Muttluks, they didn't stay on my dogs' feet. The Ruffwear boots stayed on really well and seemed more comfortable so I recommend those...


----------



## Hawkllore (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks like an issue of trial and error.

See if you can find them in a store, and ask if you can 'try them on'.


----------

